
I Moved to Linux and It’s Even Better Than I Expected - matteotom
https://medium.com/backchannel/i-moved-to-linux-and-it-s-even-better-than-i-expected-9f2dcac3f8fb#.g1ik84xk5
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10841520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10841520)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10837129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10837129)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10836988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10836988)

